# Naturally Patagonia [55 pics]



## PaveS (Sep 5, 2006)

Argentine Patagonia
ENJOY!! 





























































































































































































































































































































































































































OK, this thread has ended.


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

Wow!! amazing pictures paves!! Patagonia is unique!!! Without doubts it's by far one of the most beautiful places in the world!!! XDDD

Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Daireon said:


> Wow!! amazing pictures paves!! Patagonia is unique!!! Without doubts it's by far one of the most beautiful places in the world!!! XDDD
> 
> Thanks for sharing them!


STRONGLY AGREE....CHEER !


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Nature at his best ! :yes:


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

It is beautiful. :angel1:


----------



## ill-b (Sep 17, 2002)

Very beautiful, I love to go!!!! How are the prices and economy in Argentina at the moment?


----------



## mamacass (Nov 19, 2007)

Beautiful, the photos and the sight-seens... are from CHUBUT?... or different places in Patagonia?... did u enter on the sea or lakes?... how was the temperature?


----------



## mamacass (Nov 19, 2007)

ill-b, just read you... with 1 Euro you have 4 pesos and with 1 dollar you have 3 pesos in Argentina. It¨s cheaper from tourists than for argentinian know the country. There are prices for tourists that argentinian couldn¨t reach (medium class).
One coffee in a first class bar in Buenos Aires costs 5 pesos.
One Coke in a good bar in Buenos Aires costs 4 pesos.
It all depends on the place you choose.


----------



## PaveS (Sep 5, 2006)

mamacass said:


> ill-b, just read you... with 1 Euro you have 4 pesos and with 1 dollar you have 3 pesos in Argentina. It¨s cheaper from tourists than for argentinian know the country. There are prices for tourists that argentinian couldn¨t reach (medium class).
> One coffee in a first class bar in Buenos Aires costs 5 pesos.
> One Coke in a good bar in Buenos Aires costs 4 pesos.
> It all depends on the place you choose.


Actually, with 1 euro you have nearly 5 pesos.


----------



## nelly_the_elephant (Jun 20, 2007)

Hmmm Patagonia, high on my wishlist!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

If the prices reach this mark, i would say it is quite inexpensive! :yes:


----------



## mamacass (Nov 19, 2007)

PaveS said:


> Actually, with 1 euro you have nearly 5 pesos.


 You¨re right Paves !


----------



## doenumberpakistani (Aug 25, 2007)

Beautiful Pics thanks for sharing

very much like Northern Pakistan


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Very natural!


----------

